# الرقم 7 فى الكتاب المقدس ، سباعيات الكتاب المقدس



## Molka Molkan (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* الرقم 7 فى الكتاب المقدس​ 
العهد القديم 
*
*
ايام الاسبوع سبعة(تك 1: 3-2: 3 )*
*وقد قسمت الكتب المقدسة الزمن الى اسبايع (تك2:1-3 )
*
*واعتاد السوريون الاحتفال بالزواج 
*
*
*
*اسبوعيا (تك:29-27:28)*
*ومدة الجنازة ايضا اسبوع ولم يكن العبرانيون لايعرفون ايام الاسبوع بايام خاصة ماعدا السبت ( اليوم السابع)
حتى يوم الجمعة كانوا يطلقون عليه يوم الاستعداد(مرقس42 : 15)*
*وكانويطلقون على باقى الايام اعداد مثل اليوم الاول والثانى ....الخ
(متى 28 : 1)
*
*للتعبير عن انتقام الله الكامل ممن يقتل قايين يقول( سبعة اضعاف ينتقم منه)(تك 4: 15 )*
*
وقد حذر الله نوح قبل الطوفان ثم انزل المطربعد سبعة ايام( تك 7: 4 )*
*وبعد سبعة ايام من الطوفان ارسل نوح الغراب والحمامة
( تك 7: 4 ,8: 10 ,.12 )*
*للتعبير عن حفظ الله الكامل للبهائم الطاهرةوالطيور يقول لنوح لتأخذ معك سبعة سبعة ذكر وانثى لاستبقاء
نسل على وجهه الارض ( تك 7: 2 )*
*وقد انتهت العاصفة اللتى جائت بعد الطوفان فى نهاية اليوم السادس وظهر الاشراق والصحو
فى اليوم السابع ومع استقرار الفلك فى اليوم السابع قدمت ذبائح الشكر لله.
ف وفى حلم فرعون الذى فسره يوسف كان عدد البقرات سبعة وعدد السنابل سبعة(تك 41 :2 - 7 
*
*)*
*كان اليهود يحتفلون باليوم السابع
للعبادةوالسنة السبعة وكانت هى سنة اليوبيل سبع سنين سبع مرات.
شدة تجربة ايوب ( سبعةايام وسبع ليالى لم يكلمه احد بكلمةلانهم رأوا كأبته كانت عظيمة جدا (ايوب 2 :12 ).*
*
ومن اجل مغفرة خطاياهم قال الله لهم( خذوا لانفسكم سبعة ثيران وسبع كباش واذهبوا واصعدوا محرقة لاجل انفسكم) ( ايوب 42 :8 ).*
*
للتعبير عن مشغولية داود بالصلاه الدائمة يقول سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك(مزمور 119 :16 ) . 
*
*
للتعبير عن الرجاء الكامل يقول ( الصديق يسقط سبع مرات ويقوم ) (امثال 24 :6 ). 
*
*
وعندما اذل الله نبوخذ نصر اذلالا كاملاجعله مطرودا وياكل العشب كالثيران سبعة ازمنة(دانيال 4 : 25 ) 
*
*
ثانيا العهد الجديد*
*
*
*
*
* ذكر انجيل متى سبعة امثال لملكوت الله نطقف بها السيد المسيح
كذللك ذكر القديس لوقا سبع مرات ان يسوع المسيح كان يصلى
(لوقا 2:21 و5 : 16 ,16 : 9 ,12 : 18 ,29 , 11 : 1 ,22 : 41 )*
*
*
* فى سؤال القديس بطرس الرسول للسيد المسيحعن مدى الغفران للاخرين قال هل( الى سبع مرات) فكان رد السيد المسيحله المجد 
(لا اقول لك الى سبع مرات بل الى سبعين مرة سبع مرات )(متى18 :22 )*
*
*
* وقد تحدث السيد المسيح مع السامريةفى سبع عبارات ( يوحنا 4 : 7 ,13’16,17,21,26 )*
*
*
* ونطق على الصليب بسبعه كلمات(لوقا 23: 24 ,43 ) (يوحنا19 : 26 ,27 )(متى 27 :46 )*
*
ولخدمة الموائدللمؤمنين خدمة تامة ( انتخب التلاميذ سبعة رجال ممتلئين من الروح القدس وحكمة ) ( اعمال الرسل 6 : 2 )*
*
وقد راى بولس الرسول سبع رؤى ( اعمال الرسل 9 ,16 :16 ,18 : 9 ,22 : 17 , 18 ,23 :11 ) (غلاطية2:2)(كلوسى12)*
*
فى سفر الرؤيه ذكر القديس يوحنا الحبيب سبعه ارواح ( 1 : 4 )
*
*سبعة منابر (1 : 12 )
*
*سبعة كواكب (1 : 16 )
*
* سبعة مصابيح(4: 5 )
*
*
*
*سبعة ختوم ( 5 : 1)
*
* سبعة قرون ( 5 : 6)*
*سبع اعين (5 : 6)
*
* سبعة ابواق (8 : 2) 
*
*سبعة رعود(10 :3 )*
*سبعة ملائكة(15 :6 ,8: 2 )*
*سبع جامات(15 :7 ) 
*
*سبع ضربات (15: 8 )
ذكر ايضا سفر الرؤيا سبعة اجزاء لجسد السيد المسيح هى 
الرجلان الثديان(رؤ 1 : 13 )*
*الراس والعينان (رؤ1 :14 )*
*اليدان والفم والوجه (رؤ 1: 16)
كذلك ورد ت سبعة تشبيهات لهذه الاجزاء
هى الالصوف والثلج ولهيب النار(رؤ 1: 14 )*
*شبه نحاس ومحميتان وكصوت مياه كثيرة(رؤ 1 : 15 )*
*كالشمس (رؤ1: 16 )
ورد فى سفر الرؤيا سبع رؤى هى المرأة المتلفحة بالشمس (رؤ 12 : 1)*
*التنين الاحمر (رؤ12 :3 )*
*والولد الذكر (رؤ12 : 5 )
الوحش الطالع من البحر(13 : 1 )*
*الوحش الطالع من الارض ( 13 : 11 ) 
*
*الحمل القائم على جبل صهيون(14 : 1 )
ابن الانسان الجالس على السحابه (14 : 14 )


·( هذا ما ورد فى كتاب للاب القمص مرقص عزيز خليل )​*​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك مجهودك

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا والتفسير


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
تسلم ايدك
ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## allahmhba (10 يناير 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع 

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------

